# Yaqui Style Holster for my CZ 97b



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

I wear Yaqui or JIT holsters 90% of the time if I'm wearing a belt gun. With simple construction, a Yaqui or JIT holds the gun firm enough and is easy to conceal and the most comfortable belt holsters I've ever worn. Fits my lifestyle. I have them for all my pistols, though I never use them on revolvers.

My CZ97b has currently (17 years) been riding in a FIST holster. It's well made but is uncomfortable after several hours in a vehicle or at a desk.

None of the big boys (Don Hume, Galco, my usual brands) makes a JIT/Yaqui style for the 97b anymore. I did a search and found this. A Barsony Yaqui style made for the 97b on Amazon. At the price of about $28.00 including tax, I ordered it.

Got it two days later and am very pleased. Nicely made, fits great, firm retention, covers the trigger, and the gun comes out without a leather death grip.

I found it everything I wanted without a upper-level price. Now I'm looking at other pistols that may need a new leather home.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool. Nice holster!

I like a similar style, but just with two anchor points a lite further apart.... So, I wear holsters that are a slight variation of that, but minimally cover the gun in the same fashion. I have lower back and hip problems. And, anytime I try a holster that covers the entire gun, I get pain in my side. It's too big of an object stuck on my side, I guess... I've given up on larger OWB holsters. The smallest size doesn't bother me.

I wear these two - and believe it or not, they actually fit just about all my guns....


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Very cool. Nice holster!
> 
> I like a similar style, but just with two anchor points a lite further apart.... So, I wear holsters that are a slight variation of that, but minimally cover the gun in the same fashion. I have lower back and hip problems. And, anytime I try a holster that covers the entire gun, I get pain in my side. It's too big of an object stuck on my side, I guess... I've given up on larger OWB holsters. The smallest size doesn't bother me.
> 
> I wear these two - and believe it or not, they actually fit just about all my guns....


What's the bottom holster? That's my kind of style!

I had a right-side hip replacement 4 years ago and now go with cross-draws. Plus my right arm doesn't go up as easily and quickly as it once did. Fell out of a tree in 2015 onto my right side when the ladder holder did a poor job of ladder holding. After I buried him, a few weeks later I noticed my right arm wasn't as good.

I've also noticed that my Yaqui-style holsters fit a variety of guns. The ones I have for my 75b also fit the Browning High-Power and CZ 82s great. Changing holsters all the time from one pair of pants to another got to be a drag so now I have several and all my pants have one on the belt ready to go.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

crc4 said:


> What's the bottom holster? That's my kind of style!



The bottom holster is a Versa Carry holster. Here is the link (mine are black, but they have 2 colors):









Protector S1 (OWB) Holster


Versacarry® is one of the world's smallest concealed carry holsters. Our ZeroBulk Holster® design fits most guns and is ideal for deep concealment and comfort.




versacarry.com





The place is actual local to me - so I went in and looked at what they had one day. I have this one and one without the sweat shield.









Rapid Slide S1 (OWB) Holster


Versacarry® is one of the world's smallest concealed carry holsters. Our ZeroBulk Holster® design fits most guns and is ideal for deep concealment and comfort.




versacarry.com


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Thanks. They look good and sturdy. I'll give them a try after the first of the year.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

The 97b is quite the .45, isn't it? I had a custom made OWB holster made for it by e.b.leather. When friends shoot the 97b the first comment is: It's heavy. Then Wow! kick's like a full size 9MM and this thing's super accurate.








;


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Yes, It's heavy but balanced. It's the first .45 auto I could shoot reliably, naturally, and even comfortably.

I haven't shot a 1911 in 40 years. I'd like to try a Wilson Combat sometime, but don't know I'd buy one though they are judged spectacular by pistoleros I respect.

You are correct that the accuracy is there. My first box of fifty surprised me. I thought I was just lucky, but the next fifty showed me the gun was perfect.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> The bottom holster is a Versa Carry holster. Here is the link (mine are black, but they have 2 colors):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I looked at them today and found a simple Arma (Yaqui) that will fit my 97b and 75b. Plus, they're having a 'blemished' sale so it was 40% off. Holster and shipping (no tax) was $26.00. That's less than a couple of burgers and fries at 5 Guys.

I'll let you know how it fits and looks when it arrives.


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

The Barsony I have is beautifully made and it was cheap! $39. I bought it on Amazon and had to wait a while for it because they made it to fit my Berretta Bobcat. But it was worth the wait. Very nice leather and I like the style. You can get without the retention strap but I wanted it just in case I stumbled while hiking. I'm not so steady on my feet. Mine is not a Yaqui style but they do make some nice ones in the Yaqui style. Leather Yaqui Holsters - Barsony Holsters


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

I really like the Yaqui style holsters and used them for decades before the IT Band in my carry leg started complaining.

Galco is the brand that I buy. Mostly from eBay now-a-days. eBay tends to carry the out-of-production holsters. The LGSs that I frequent rarely offer leather holsters. The vast majority are kydex. The Galco Yaqui that I purchased in the 1990's for a Beretta 92FS also comfortably carried a Hi-Power, a 1911, and several Sigs. These Galco Yaqui's last a long time and are easy upkeep.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

I have a Galco Yaqui at least 30 years old. Galco, Bianchi, Don Hume -all made good leather holsters at fair prices. So did Bucheimer-Clark though they must be out of business as I haven't seen or heard about them in 20 years.

As you say, Ebay is a great source of old holster. I've bought several and most look like new.


----------

